# saving food for others?



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I noticed that my feral somtimes (what I think it looks like) is saving food for her pals. Do cats do this?


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

also what are ways to tell if a cat is homeless or a outside pet? cause I am not sure if this one cat has a home or not cause it makes alot of trips to my house and eats the food I put out for my feral.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think she is saving food for the other cats. Nice idea, though. However, even my own mother cat, when I was breeding cats, wanted to share the kittens' food!  Of course, she would, in nature, lead them to food or take food to them. There's a possibility that your feral cat has kittens, and is leading them to the food. 

I have had quite a few cats dropped off, and I call around the area to see if anyone knows if it has an owner. The neighborhood children usually know. You could also watch the paper, call the shelters and vets. One suggestion was a collar with a nots asking if the cat had an owner. She wanted the cat, and didn't want to take someone's pet. I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

lol i like the collar and note idea. Is it common for other people pets to come to other houses for food? Its kind of strange cause it makes trips in dusk and dawn and it looks like its hungry for food i was able to stand in fromt of it while it ate and it didnt mind aslong as I didnt make any sudden movements. I am starting to think it is my ferals sibling. I have to take a picture of it and see if it matches the kitten picture I have of it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be quite a coincidence!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

jeanie i have another question. My Feral has this wierd bump on her back next to her tail she got this last week. The day she got it in the morning she didnt have it and then she had it on her that afternoon she came over to me and she was licking the area I am not sure if it just hair stuck together or its a scratch or bite mark from another cat. Do gets get bumps when they get bit or scratched?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It could be an abscess. Cats gets abscesses quite easily from bites.  To be on the safe side, I would borrow a trap from the Humane Society and try to get a look at it. If there's a brownish liquid leaking from it, it's probably an abscess. I think you'll have to take her to the vet. Please let us know!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I have been reading more about abscesses and I think she has one but I think it burst already last week and I didnt know what it was she had greenish yellow stuff on her fur i thought it was some kind of dog poop that she was laying in i had no idea she has this. She seems fine today what should I do does it heal after it bursts?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'll probably have to have a vet completely clean that area surgically. Abscesses are very deep and must be cleaned from the inside out. It will probably have to be cleaned every day after surgery and have a prescribed antibiotic applied. Bursting, unfortunately, is just the beginning. It's important to get it taken care of...very important.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*I have one that does..*

Her name is Shadow, Last summer she was grabbing a bunch of food in her mouth and would run off with it, after eating her fill on my porch. I soon saw her being followed by 3 kittens about 3-4 months old They were not her babies as she is spayed. I guess she grew tired of making the two trips and decided to bring them to the food. The two black kittens are so cute they do everything together, even caught them in the same trap! During their vet trip I had to put them in seperate traps, they cried because the traps were covered and they could not see each other, so I had to use one big blanket and cover both. PB & J still come to my house twice a day and grew so big. The runt a female snowshoe I caught a day later.. Tiger Lilly now she lives with me


----------

